# Dolphin 16 Super Skiff



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

78 super skiff. Sweet rig


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's cool info! I see those little lake boats cruising up and down the roads all over FL, and always wonder just how many of them there are. I always thought they were neat little shallow draft boats. Now I know where they came from!

Familiar lines too, Maverick, ISB, etc. I guess there's not too much out there that's "all new" huh? Like they said in the 50's, everything that could ever be invented already has been...


----------



## victor78 (Dec 18, 2009)

I just picked up a 76' superskiff, with a flat bottom. How do these boats ride? What is the draft, loaded with gear. I have a 40hp merc 2 stroke for it, what size motors are you guys running?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I am picking up my '79 Banana River Skiff next weekend.  Accoding to the thread from Dave Exley, this hull is very similar to your hull.  Mine has a 2S Yam 50, and it moves pretty good.  I have only been out once during the test ride and don't know all the specs yet.  I get back to you with my resutlts in a few weeks.


----------



## victor78 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks lamarsh looking forward to it. Nice looking boat.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Brett,

I have had a few weeks and two to three trips in the Banana River skiff to give some impressions. I have a 50 yam 2s. I have been in several skiffs, but I'm new to micros. I also switched from a hydrofoil w/no tabs to lencos which I just ran this week for the first time. Got 36 mph top end before switching, and did not get my top end speed with the tabs yet. It gets on plane very quick 3-4 seconds, and very little stern squat prior to switching to tabs. With the tabs, the stern actually squats a little more, but I have to get used to the tabs, they are very sensetive on this hull. I also had to mount them at 9/16 in from the bottom of the hull vs the 3/8 in the instructions. I did not have the room, so this could effect the tabs somewhat. The foil also sat out farther from the hull than the tabs, so the center of gravity when I'm planning was affected. The trade off is that I can distribute the weight more evenly.

As far as ride, you feel everything due to the flat hull and from what I can tell you have to slow way down in anything more than 1' chop. Turns also take some practice so the curved sides of the bow don't dig into the turn. It is fairly dry riding due to the wide bow flare, but I have not really been in a howling wind kind of chop (and would not go there on purpose). Again, I'm new to micros, so my captain skills are not at the level to truly gauge what this boat can do.

From where the water line shows on the boat, I'm estimating 6-7 inch draft with avg load. I just put the poling platform on, so I can't comment much on poling the boat yet.

So far, I love the simplcity of cleaning vs my bay boat. It will take some practice to optimize the ride and balance the load, but I'm having a blast trying everything out.

I would be interested to hear you thoughts so far.

Tight Lines


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What type of hydrofoil?
Are you running with both the foil and tabs?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I just ran with the tabs only, but considering putting the hydrofoil back on to see how it works, but I want to run a few times with the tabs only first.

I'm not sure the brand, but I think it is the one with a dolphin logo???? I'll look and let you know.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking at the pictures you posted in your other thread...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282409440/11#11

It looks to me that you installed the tabs properly.
I think you just need to find the tab setting that gives the best hole shot.
I don't see a need to add the foil back on to the setup.
Balance your hull load and play with your tabs, sounds like a fun day to me.
Good looking 30 plus year old hull, I bet the design would sell if it was still in production today.

Oh yeah, it is...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.  I plan to spend some time getting the feel of the boat down before I tweak anything else.  

The history surrounding all the old school boats interests me too. The more I looked into the history of the Banana River boat the more interesting it was, but if not for this site I would not know much about it.  Neither did the guy who sold it to me.  I wonder how many of these hulls are actually siill out there.  It's initeresting when I lived in Ft. Myers, I would see these hullls going down the interstate as pond cleaning boats and think, "what a cool little skiff."  

There are a few issues that I will need to work out and a few stress cracks that I have to fix when I get ready to re-work the hull, but overall for a 30 year old old hull it has held up well.  And agreed, it would probably have some takers today if it were available.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been trying to reach dolphin boats in Homestead, no one answers, left messages and no return call, sent email and no return emails. Does anyone know their status? Did they go under?

Just trying to get original parts for a rebuild.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my parts today, all good - no worries and NC, thanks dolphinboats! I'm fishing .... again.


----------

